# Eating wild birds ok?



## Calipso (Jan 10, 2008)

Sugar caught a white wing dove today. I have no idea how she did that, but she crippled it and I ended up finish it off. I let her have it to see what she'd do with it. She ate the entire thing, beaks, feet, feathers, and all. I'm curious if it was a bad thing to let her eat an entire bird. She sure seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

I could be wrong here but that doesnt sound good to me. I would not have allowed her to eat the bird.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

me neither, as she might just get a taste for it, and kill some more...my dogs got a squirrel and I called them off it, poor thing was still alive. I had my DH go out to take care of it and he said it was sitting up, dazed. I went out to check a few min later and it had left. I felt bad, but didn't want them to start killing them for fun. They are fed raw, so they know the flavor of raw meat.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

I do not really think anything wrong with it.Jake has had his share of wild kills-in his fenced in yard-I do not encourage it.The only 'RAW" game he chose to eat was a nest of baby rabbits.Again let me say I do NOT encourage it but s___ hapens sometimes-specially when i am drinking coffee and reading morning paper in OUR fenced quarter acre.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

my only concern would be about diseases. i dont know enough about birds and what they carry - so i wouldnt let my dogs eat one.


----------



## aaron.whitney (Oct 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafoddermy only concern would be about diseases. i dont know enough about birds and what they carry - so i wouldnt let my dogs eat one.


 A dog's stomach is much more acidic than ours and can kill more bacteria than a human stomach. A dog's digestive process is also faster than the time required for bacteria to manifest.


----------



## Calipso (Jan 10, 2008)

From what I've read, birds are a natural part of wild canine's diet. But they do carry some diseases I suppose. She didn't barf it up as I expected would happen and in fact she seems rather pleased with herself.

The type of bird she ate is a game bird which is hunted a couple times a year. I would be really worried if she caught a buzzard.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: CalipsoBut they do carry some diseases I suppose..


My concern would be Avian flu. This depends on where you live, what kind of bird, etc. 

UN Avian Flu Website 

USDA Avian Flu Website 

Also songbirds in our area have been dying off in rather large numbers due to salmonella lately. Folks with bird feeders haven't been keeping them clean, and the birds get sick. Our county has asked people to take down their feeding stations. I just did a google search and saw that the same thing is or has happened in such places as Florida, Nebraska, Wisconsin, Georgia and in 97-98 "a large area of the eastern North American continent" (incl Canada). 

http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1476332

So, yeah, we live in an area where we're supposed to call in any crow, hawk, raven, etc that is dead for no apparent reason for investigation for bird flu. Dogs apparently can get avian flu. http://www.helium.com/items/957481-avian-dogit-seems-yesterday .

I know, I know....grocery store food is not 100% safe either.


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

> Quote:I know, I know....grocery store food is not 100% safe either.


Yeah, but alot safer than a wild bird Good post BTW, these would be my concerns also..One of my Labs is a butt about wanting to catch birds, however I never allow him to eat them..


----------



## Calipso (Jan 10, 2008)

I wasn't planning on making a habit of feeding birds to her. The fact that she caught one seems to be a fluke.

I think the bird was retarded. It came down to get a drink from her water dish and didn't notice her sitting there. A fatal Darwin-Moment ensued.

I will say one thing: Sugar has been on cloud nine since she caught and ate that bird. She has been running around with a big grin on her face since yesterday.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: CalipsoI wasn't planning on making a habit of feeding birds to her. .


It was a good question. 

Once you raised the issue, I was just wondering...Hmmm, maybe we could cut our meat bills in half?


----------



## cgarrity (Apr 22, 2008)

My 11 year old Weimaraner has caught, killed and eaten so many birds in his life that it must number in the dozens. He's 11 and still healthy and in great shape for an elderly big dog. My 7 mos. old GSD pup has caught, killed and eaten a few doves in the past few weeks. He was very proud of himself and left me the uneaten feathers by my back door as a "present". I live in a fairly rural environment and this type of thing will happen. 

I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

When my guys catch a wild rabbit I look at it a a free meal.

They catch, kill and eat it. It's what they do - they are carnivores.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

I would look at it as a positive sign that your dog is fit enough to catch a bird, and that he knows he's a dog.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Love that 'darwin moment'idea.Yesterday I saw an immature bald eagle snatch a young squirrel out of big oak in my yard.Couldn't find anywhere where eagles snatches squirrels but kinda sure it happened.Animals live in the moment and while I am not happy when Jake snags something I just try to accept it and intervene/discourage if I am quick enough..


----------

